# QM Prüfung für Schaltschränke



## Poldi007 (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich soll zuständig werden für die Prüfung von Schaltschränken (bevor sie zum Kunden gehen).
Wie werden Schaltschränke nach QM Norm geprüft? Gibt es Prüfprotokolle, was alles geprüft werden muss?
Welche Normen sind dabei als Grundlage zunehmen und wo kann ich sie finden?
Wo finde ich Informationen dazu oder hat jemand solche Unterlagen?
Bis jetzt brauchte ich nur die Funktionen testen.
Den Rest hat unser Werkstattleiter geprüft.
Aber im zuge der Zertifizierung soll es nun etwas genauer dokumentiert werden.
wer kann mir helfen?

Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## Tommi (3 Juli 2011)

Moin Poldi,

sind das Schaltschränke für Maschinen oder für die
Energieversorgung oder....

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Poldi007 (3 Juli 2011)

danke für die schnelle reaktion.
das sind schaltschränke für maschinen? 
warum?


----------



## HBL (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo

Die Prüfung der Schaltschränke für Maschinen ist in der Norm EN 60204-1;2006 unter Pkt. 18 geregelt.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## MSB (5 Juli 2011)

Poldi007 schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle reaktion.
> das sind schaltschränke für maschinen?
> warum?



Du musst nach sämtlichen Normen prüfen, nach denen die Schaltschränke auch gebaut/konstruiert werden/wurden.
Dazu würde formal gehören zu prüfen ob die Schaltschränke den Normen entsprechen,
und auch die in den anzuwendenden Normen genannten Erprobungen/Besichtigungen/Messungen.

Die VDE0113-1 aka DIN EN 60204-1 gehört bei Maschinen höchstwahrscheinlich schon mal dazu.

Normen wie die VDE0660 können dazugehören.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Poldi007 (6 Juli 2011)

wie mache ich das den genau?
wie gehe ich es an einen Schaltschrank nach Norm zu testenund ein (vernünftiges) Prüfprotokoll u erstellen?

Der Schaltschrank beinhaltet Frequenzumrichter, Schütze, relais, Sicherungsautomaten, Motorschutzschalter, Taster und Lampen.
Teilweise eine SPS.
Einspeisung ist 400V. Intern machen wir uns über einen Trafo 230V bzw. 24v DC.

Wie mache ich eine Isolationsprüfung? 
Wie mache ich eine Schleifenimpedanzmessung?
Müssen alle geräte abgeklemmt werden?
Was muss noch für eine richtige Prüfung getestet werden?
Danke im voraus


----------



## element. (7 Juli 2011)

Solche Fragen können nicht in einem Forenthread beantwortet werden. Das ist nicht trivial!! Sag deinem Chef, du brauchst eine Schulung dafür.
Welchen Kenntnisstand / Ausbildungsstand hast Du?


----------

